# Please Critique !!!!



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 19, 2012)

I just started a blog/website ... Here it is:
http://smallfarmgirl.weebly.com/
what ya'll think??? It was free so I tried it.


----------



## daisychick (Jan 19, 2012)

I love it!   You did a great job.   I have been slowly working on a blog/mini-farm site on weebly too!   IT is so much fun.  Mine will just be blog site for now.   I haven't published mine yet but it is close to being ready.   Yours really does look great!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks! Also feel free to comment on my blog!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 19, 2012)

I just put that I have a site on my  BYH profile!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm proud of this I must say!!


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Jan 19, 2012)

Nice job on the site!  I like the rotating farm images........


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 19, 2012)

BetterHensandGardens said:
			
		

> Nice job on the site!  I like the rotating farm images........


Thanks!


----------

